# $1,200.00 for a seat? darn it, that's a expensive.



## Bikermaniac (Oct 12, 2016)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=142145747362


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 12, 2016)

Blimey!!!
:eek:


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 12, 2016)

Message for the seller.


----------



## mrg (Oct 12, 2016)

19 oh what, HD- Indian, man am I wrong i thinking that's a 30's seat?


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 12, 2016)

Just make reality based 'offers' under 50 bux 

oh yeah and hurl  a barrage of insults at the scumbag


----------



## bricycle (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## CrazyDave (Oct 13, 2016)

I offered $1, with shipping that is all I was comfortable with.


----------



## locomotion (Oct 13, 2016)

bobcycles said:


> Just make reality based 'offers' under 50 bux
> 
> oh yeah and hurl  a barrage of insults at the scumbag




Why would you suggest to do something like this, over a bicycle seat? Cyber-bullying, can get you arrested!!!


----------



## That bike guy (Oct 13, 2016)

Pulp Francis or Raquel Welchs saddle would get that kind of cash two completely different markets but there mite be a demand for something like that.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 15, 2016)

Guess what guys, the auction is over and somebody actually bought it!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Har...=item21188bf9a2:g:~-gAAOSwYIxX~TXO&rmvSB=true


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 16, 2016)

From now on all the parts I sell are motorcycle related! V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 16, 2016)

sold for ~$200 which is still on the high side IMO


----------

